# Need Some Thoughts



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

So I just sold one of my females who I trained from a 8 week old pup, and am looking to get another dog. I was orinigally thinking of getting a litter of import pups from europe but have recently found a couple of good females available that were just bred. what do you guys think? Give me any suggestions due to every possible issue, financial sace time ect. I have gone over it so many time my head hurts and need some outside help. Thanks Greg

Just fyi the female that I was seriously looking at is 3 weeks along has a sch 1 and is 4-4 mink and 4-5 fado kathargo and the male that she was bred to is 5-5 mink and has lines to kathargo fero and troll


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That sounds close to one of my dog's pedigree. Would you mind sending me the pedigree.
Thanks


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Edited Because I thought you asked to buy the pedigree
I will look for it I think its in an email


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

With an adult dog you know what you get, with a pup you have to wait and see n maybe find later that the dog isn't worth breeding, or find out there's "mechanical' problems with the dogs x-rays. Personally I still like taking a chance on puppies, because my dogs are my dogs, I want to be in control of their foundation from a training perspective, but if breeding is your primary goal for the bitch then buy adult. From what I understand, the bitch's primary importance is the lines behind her more than anything, but she needs to be a good dog regardless.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Greg Leavitt said:


> Edited Because I thought you asked to buy the pedigree
> I will look for it I think its in an email


Thanks Greg, I would like to see it


----------

